# Coolspot und Universum Inkasso



## trester (30 Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal zum Sachverhalt:

Von Universum Inkasso eine abgetretene Forderung der Fa. Coolspoot (X-Check) erhalten (Hauptforderung 25,95 und Gebühren 22,22 €).

Keine Ahnung wodurch die Forderung zustande gekommen sein soll.

Die Google-Suche im Netz hat (nur) 2 Einträge erbracht in dem über ungerechtfertigte Inkassoversuche o. a. Firma berichtet wird. 

Nun meine Frage(n)

Kennt jemand Fundstelle in der über die "Masche" berichtet wird.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich als "Nichtjurist" auf einen Schriftverkehr mit den Inkassoleuten einlassen soll, es kommen ja eh nur Textbausteine aus dem Zufallsgenerator zurück.

Ich möchte aber gerne denen die Weitergabe meiner Daten untersagen (solange keine unstrittige Forderung besteht) und gleichzeitig den Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten (NRW) einschalten.

Da ich mich gerade um einen Hypothekenkredit bemühe ist Kreditgefährdung (§ 824 BGB) vieleicht auch ein Grund für eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.

In der Hoffnung auf einige Antworten

Gruß Trester


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2004)

trester schrieb:
			
		

> Forderung der Fa. Coolspoot (X-Check) erhalten (Hauptforderung 25 €)


Sieht ganz so aus, als wäre das irgendwann mal eine Dialerverbindung gewesen h**p://www.coolspot.de/ 
Wieso willst Du die Staatsanwaltschaft mit Deinen zivilen Belangen betrauen, ein Anwalt wäre die bessere Variante.


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2004)

*coolspot*

Das Schreiben hatte ich auch. Habe mich dann auf die Suche begeben und festgestellt,das ich 2003 im Frühjahr ne Abbuchung über 19,95€ hatte und selbige zurückgebucht hatte,weil ohne ersichtlichen Grund abgebucht.
Hast da eventuell mal versucht,dich bei "*x-check  *"anzumelden?
Das soll es zumindest bei mir gewesen sein...
Ich warte noch auf eine Reaktion vom Inkassobüro...


----------



## KatzenHai (8 August 2004)

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:


----------



## trester (10 August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
danke für die Hinweise, aber die Suche im Forum war leider erfolglos, dank eurer Hilfe habe ich schon einen Dialer "überstanden", ich bin soo was von cool.

Habe  erst mal an Universum Inkasso gefaxt:
Vertragliche Beziehungen verneint, dem Bestehen von unstrittigen Forderungen widersprochen, mit Fristsetung aufgefordert die forderungsbegründenden Unterlagen mir zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Bin mal gespannt wie die auf den Widerspruch: keine Forderung - Unterlagen anfordern,  reagieren.

Die von Universum Inkasso gestzte Zahlungsfrist endet heute.

Wie sagte doch unser Altbundestrainer ".. schaun mer mal".

Gruß Trester


----------



## trester (13 August 2004)

hallo zusammen,

hallo Katzenhai,



> Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.



habe keinen anderen Fall mit Coolspot/Universum Inkasso im Forum gefunden gefunden( nur Dialerwächter von Coolspot), deshalb hier weiter, OK? 

Habe gestern Post von Universum Inkasso erhalten, fasse mal zusammen:

1. am 03.02.2000 um 14:05:00 Anmeldung auf der Webseite von X-Check
2. Anmeldung mit eMail Adresse [email protected] (exestierte bis 10/2001)
3. Abbuchung von Konto xxxxxx erfolglos, Rücklastschrift (Konto wurde 12/2001 aufgelöst) aber Gebühr 6 €.
4. Forderungsberechnung beginnt am 01.03.2002, es werden kräftg Verzugszinsen aufgeschrieben.

Irgendwie scheinen die nicht rechnen zu können, Vertrag Anfang 2000, Forderungseinzugsversuch irgendwann im Jahr 2002. Keine Benachrichtigung, keine Mahnung, komisch wie kommen die an meine Kontonummen und email Adresse?

Nun dämmerts, habe einen auf ein Jahr befristeten X-Check-Zugang durch Überweisung auf deren Konto und Zusendung einer Kopie vom Personalausweis, eingerichtet, Vertrag endet nach einem Jahr.

Nach langen Wühlen in meinen Kontounterlagen (für was für ein Sch.. man im Lauf der Jahre Geld ausgibt) eine Überweisung über annähernd 15 DM gefunden vom 05.02.2001 - Daher haben die meine Kontonummer-

Aber warum am 5. Februar 2001  an X-Check überwiesen, wenn bereits seit einem Jahr eine "Mitgliedschaft" besteht, viele Fragen, viele Rätsel.

Ich habe nur eine Erklärung, die Herrschaften haben einfach "alte" Daten genommen und Versuchen nun einen kleinen Selbstbedienungsladen zu eröffnen. X-Check hat ja ein kleines "Schmuddelecken"problem warum soll daraus nicht Kapital geschlagen werden. 

Nachdem ich das alles in meinem Herzen bewegt hatte habe ich angefangen zu schreiben.

1. Letztmalige Einlassung an Universum Inkasso (UI) mit dem Hinweis auf

2. Anzeige (oder richtig Strafantrag?) von Coolspot und UI bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, und
3. Bitte an Präsidenten Landgericht Frankfurt die Inkassogenehmigung von UI zu überprüfen.
4. Beschwerde beim Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten NW (über Coolspot) 

Schreiben zu 1 ist per Fax raus Schreiben zu 2 und 3 gehen wegen der umfangreichen Anlagen morgen zur Post zu 4 werde ich heute abend per eMail losjagen.

Ein netter Mensch von der Bank, bei dem ich mich über die Höhe der Rückbuchunggebühr erkundigt habe, hat mich auf eine weitere Idee gebracht.

Coolspot hat doch versucht einen Betrag von meinem Konto abzubuchen, Eine Ermächtigung hierzu habe ich nie erteilt. Aber der Banker sagte: jeder der eine Abbuchung vornimmt muss erklären das er die Ermächtigung hat, was sagen den die Juristen zu diesem Thema?

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

@matzefix

Wenn du auch Post von UI wg. X-Check bekommst, Die Adresse der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf lautet: Postfach 10 11 22, 40002 Düsseldorf.
Die freuen sich sicherlich über einen Brief von dir.

Gruß Trester


----------



## KatzenHai (13 August 2004)

Bitte notiere die Daten des Falls und insbesondere die Daten der behaupteten Forderung noch einmal untereinander und schau nach, ob zwischen Forderung und heute mehr als zwei Jahre liegen ...


----------



## trester (13 August 2004)

hallo KatzenHai,

Meeensch bist du schnell, danke

Also: Behauptete Anmeldung 03.02.2000
Hauptforderung lt. Forderungsberechnung 06.03.2002
1. Inkassoversuch (Datum Schreiben) 27.07.2004

gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das die Forderung verjährt ist? Da war doch irgend etwas mit dem Jahresende. Wollte mir diese Prüfung bis zum Mahnbescheid aufheben, dann brauch ich eh einen Anwalt.

Die verderben einem auch den ganzen Spaß. Die Post geht grade deswegen an Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichtspräsidenten. Ein Inkassobüro sollte doch erkennen wenn eine Forderung verjährt ist.

Ich sehe schon alle Frauen sind Schlampen außer Mutti und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.

Gruß Trester


----------



## trester (2 September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

Heute folgendes E-Mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte(r) Trester,
> 
> vorab möchten wir uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Trotz alledem, liebe Leute von Coolspot, die Anzeige wegen Betruges, die Beschwerde wegen Abbuchen ohne Abbuchungsgenehmigung und die Beschwerde wegen der ungerechtfertigten Speicherung von Daten bleibt bestehen. 

Gruß Trester

_ URL gelöscht , da kommerziell , modaction _


----------



## *Nicole* (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Auch ich habe heute von dem Inkasso ein Schreiben bekommen das ich 183,15 Euro zahlen soll.

ich kenne diese Firma noch net mal, und habe noch nie ein Schreiben von Coolspot geschweige diesem Inkasso bekommen.

Jetzt habe ich vorhin mal bei Coolspot und bei dem Inkasso angerufen aber immer Nur Warteschleife und das Stundenlang.

Komisch auch das Inkaso udn Coolspot die gleiche Ansage und auch Wartemusik haben.

Jetzt habe ich Coolspot eine Mail geschickt das sie mir doch bitte mal Beweisen sollen, das ich mich dort angemeldet habe oder sonst was.

Ich weiß noch net mal was für eine Firma die sind. das einzige was ich raus gefunden habe, das sie etwas mit Alterscheck zu tun haben.

Wo bitte soll ich das gemacht haben?

Wie alt ich bin das weiß ich.

Was auch Komisch ist, ist das sie auch meinen 2. Namen aufgeschrieben haben, den ich NIE irgendwo bekannt gebe.
Auch meine Neue Adresse haben die ( obwohl och noch net lang hier wohne ).

Was soll ich weiter machen?

Kann mir einer Helfen?


----------



## hamu (11 September 2008)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Hallo
Auch ich habe heute ein Schreiben von der Continental Inkasso Frankfurt erhalten, ich soll 172,00 Euro zahlen, Gläubiger wäre coolspot GmbH. Leider weiss ich nicht, woher diese Summe stammen soll, da ich nie eine Altersverikation gemacht habe. Nun werde ich erstmal weitere Schritte einleiten. Bis heute habe ich keine Rechnung, Mahnung usw. erhalten.
Dies scheint wieder mal eine [...] zu sein.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Freiheit76 (22 November 2008)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

@Nicole, wie ist das denn nun bei dir ausgegangen? Ich habe genau den gleichen Ärger mit Coolspot und weiss nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Wenn man mit einer Forderung konfrontiert wird, die völlig ohne Substanz ist (Anbieter völlig unbekannt, niemals dort "angemeldet"...), gibt es zunächst mal keine Rechtspflicht, dass man überhaupt irgendwie reagieren muss.

Man _kann_ (aber man muss nicht...) ein kurzes Schreiben schicken, dass man die Forderung bestreitet.
Oft wird hier jedoch zu Recht empfohlen, erst gar keine "Brieffreundschaften" mit unseriösen Forderungsstellern anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Denn oft ist es so, dass man trotz Widerspruchs gegen die Forderung weiterhin mit Mahnschreiben belästigt wird.
Bei einer haltlosen Forderung werden jedoch die dort geäußerten Drohungen ("Mahnbescheid"..."Vollstreckung"..."Prozess"...) zu 99.999999999 Prozent Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals wahrgemacht.
Selbst, wenn: man hätte dann 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich zu wehren.
Die "Unternehmen" leben von denen, die sich weichkochen lassen und auch eine eigentlich haltlose Forderung bezahlen.

Eins sollte man immer im Auge behalten: es ist immer der Forderungssteller, der beweisen muss, dass seine Forderung zurecht besteht. *Er* ist in der Beweispflicht. Es ist nicht so, dass Du ihm das Gegenteil beweisen müsstest. Unter den gegebenen Umständen (Anbieter völlig unbekannt...) ist ein solcher Nachweis natürlich nicht zu erbringen (allem Gefasel in den Drohschreiben zum Trotz).

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Ansonsten, wie immer hilfreich:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.


----------



## mastermailo (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Hallo erstmal an alle...

ich bekommen auch seit einiger Zeit diese Briefe von Universum Inkasso für Coolspot (schon bestimmt 2 - 3 Jahre in Abständen von 4 - 6 Wochen)
Immer mit verschiedenen Summen aber immer genau der selbe Text mit allerletzte Chance und so. Mal sind es 95 € mal 175 € dann wieder 145 €. Ich habe jetzt eine Selbstauskunft bei der Schufa geholt und festgestellt, dass die dort tatsächlich Einträge gemacht haben. Aber nicht nur unter Universum Inkasso, sondern auch unter Continental Inkasso... 
Ich denke jetzt wird es höchste Zeit etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, nur was kann man da machen? Ich habe alle Briefe vorsichthalber aufgehoben. Bei mir wird übrigens auch immer der Zweitname mit in die Adresse geschrieben, obwohl ich den auch niemals mit angebe. Wird der Verbraucherschutz einem weiterhelfen können? Habt ihr auch schon mal eine Selbstauskunft eingeholt und solche Einträge von denen gefunden? Ist es ratsam eine Anzeige zu machen?

Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Wenn die Forderung rechtmäßig wäre, dann würde ein seriöses Inkassobüro niemals über 2-3 Jahre mahnen. Sondern es würde dem Mandanten empfehlen, Mahnbescheid bzw. Klage einzureichen.

Allein die Tatsache, dass über 2 Jahre nur gedroht und gemahnt wird, zeigt überdeutlich, dass es sich um eine unseriöse, wahrscheinlich vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffene Forderung handelt, von der das Inkassobüro selbst genau weiß, dass die Sache vor Gericht niemals eine Chance hätte.

Gegen derart penetrante Inkassobüros kann und sollte man sich mit einer Beschwerde zur Wehr setzen. Diese Beschwerde sollte an die Stelle gerichtet werden, die für die Zulassung des Inkassobüros gemäß RDG zuständig ist.

Zuständig ist in diesem Fall der Präsident des Oberlandesgerichtes Frankfurt am Main, Zeil 42, 60313 Frankfurt am Main.

In der Beschwerde sollte auch die unzulässige Schufa-Eintragung erwähnt werden. Ein Eintrag bei der Schufa ist nur bei einer Forderung zulässig, die z.B. per Gerichtsvollzieher eingetrieben werden musste. Eine untitulierte Forderung darf nicht zu einem Schufa-Eintrag führen. Ich würde daher dies auch der Schufa mitteilen, dass es sich um eine unberechtigte Forderung handelt, und die Löschung der Einträge fordern.


----------



## mastermailo (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe der Schufa geschrieben, dass es eine unberechtigte Forderung ist und habe einige Tage später als Antwort erhalten:



> Aufgrund Ihrer Mitteilung haben wir bei der Firma Universum Inkasso GmbH eine Rückfrage zu der zu Ihrer Person vermerkten Forderung gehalten. Unser Vertragspartner bestätigte uns die Einmeldung zu Ihrer Person. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde uns ein rechtskräftiger Titel per 07.12.2004 für den ursprünglichen Gläubiger, die Firma Coolspot Germany GmbH, über das Amtsgericht Hünsfeld zum Aktenzeichen xx.xxxxxxx-00[/COLOR]
> bestätigt. Ferner erhielten wir die Auskunft, dass die Forderung per 13.03.2008 über 175,00 € an das Inkassounternehmen Continental Inkasso abgegeben wurde. Eine entsprechende Aktualisierung haben wir im SCHUFA-Datenbestand vorgenommen. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich zur weiteren Klärung in dieser Angelegenheit direkt an den o. g. Vertragspartner zu wenden.



Aber es steht jetzt noch ein zusätzlicher Eintrag von Universum über 142 € drin. :wall:[/COLOR]
seit vorgestern.


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Gibt es den Titel 





> Amtsgericht Hünsfeld zum Aktenzeichen xx.xxxxxxx-00


tatsächlich? 
Bist Du umgezogen? Hast Zustellungen nicht abgeholt o.ä.?
Wenn es den Titel gibt  solltest Du schnellstens zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt.


----------



## mastermailo (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Das ist ja das merkwürdige. Ich habe mit der Firma nichts zu tun und habe seit Jahren diese Briefe mit den Drohungen bekommen, aber niemals eine Rechnung oder ein Schreiben vom Gericht. Das merkwürdige dabei ist ja auch, dass es immer verschiedene Beträge sind. Wenn die einen Titel hätten, würden die mir sicherlich einen Gerichtsvollzieher schicken aber nicht immer diese Briefe mit den Drohungen und dem "Schuldanerkenntnis" im Anhang.


----------



## mastermailo (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

wenn die einen Titel hätten, müsste der nicht beim Amtsgericht gestellt werden das für meinen Wohnsitz zuständig ist? Ich bin zwar zweimal in den letzten 10 Jahren umgezogen, aber immer nur inerhalb des Landkreises.


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Mahn und Vollstreckungsbescheid kommen tatsächlich vom Amtsgericht. Die Gegner behaupten aber gegenüber der Schufa einen zu haben. Eine Lüge wäre hier eher ungewöhnlich, von daher ist möglicherweise bei der Zustellung was schiefgegangen (z.B. wegen Umzug)oder es liegt eine Personenverwechslung vor. Das die bisher die Kosten eines Gerichtsvollziehers gescheut haben bedeutet nix.
Egal was daneben gegangen ist Du brauchst einen Anwalt (schon allein wegen der Schufa). Das Ganze ist auch eilbedürftig u.U. laufen Fristen also häng Dich morgen rein.


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*Etabliertes Unternehmen versteckt die Preise*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde. 

Für mein folgendes Problem habe ich natürlich google zu Rate gezogen, sowie die Forensuche - leider gab es keinen vergleichbaren aktuellen Fall wie meinen:




Ich habe mich neulich bei dem Alterverifikationsverfahren X-Check angemeldet. 

Die erste Seite der Anmeldung sieht wie folgt aus: 



 


Im zweiten Schritt habe ich mich dann für die kostenlose Version von X-Check entschieden: 



 


Auf der nächsten Seite muss man nur noch seine Bankverbindung (zwecks Prüfung usw.) und die AGBs bestätigen. 

Mein Problem:
Auf meinem Konto fand ich eine Abbuchung der Coolspot GmbH vor, in Höhe von 29,90 Euro, welche ich sofort widerrufen habe. Nach einer Recherche fand ich heraus, dass diese Firma sehr häufig (negativ) im Internet auffällt, u.a. auch hier in diesem Forum. Was mir leider bei der Anmeldung entgangen ist: egal für welche Version von X-Check man sich entscheidet, man muss eine Anmeldegebühr bezahlen. Dass man sie zahlen muss, erfährt man jedoch nur, wenn man auf den ersten beiden Bildern auf den Link *"Preisliste *" bzw. *"Weitere Informationen..." *klickt. 

Dann erscheint dieses Fenster: 



 


Man muss hier allerdings wieder bis zum Ende der Seite scrollen, damit man überhaupt erfährt, was eine "kostenlose" Anmeldung mit Sternchen kostet. Leider habe ich meine daraufhin erhaltene PIN im System aktiviert, wodurch ein Rücktritt laut AGB nicht mehr zulässig ist. 


Ich fühle mich wirklich böse getäuscht, es war nie meine Absicht, irgendwas hierfür zahlen zu müssen. In den ABGs selber findet man nämlich ebenfalls nichts von diesen 29,50 Euro Anmeldegebühr. Somit erachte ich die Anmeldegebühr als "versteckt" auf einer anderen Seite, zu der man über einen Link kommt, der man leicht übersieht. Man hat sich wahrlich schneller angemeldet, als die versteckten Kosten entdeckt. 


Sicher ist es mein eigener Fehler, ich hätte bei der Anmeldung aufmerksamer sein müssen, aber gibt es einen Weg, dass ich da irgendwie wieder rauskomme, wenn ich es auf den Mahnbescheid ankommen lasse, oder soll ich einfach zahlen (inzwischen 39,50 Euro)? 


Das hier sind AGB: 


AGB 1 

AGB 2 



Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Etabliertes Unternehmen versteckt die Preise*



Eiki36 schrieb:


> Nach einer Recherche fand ich heraus, dass diese Firma sehr häufig (negativ) im Internet auffällt, u.a. auch hier in diesem Forum.


Ja, aber nur weil Leute wie du es so darstellen. Coolspot ist schon seit Jahren aktiv und macht (im Gegensatz zu den Mitbewerbern) kaum von sich reden.


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Etabliertes Unternehmen versteckt die Preise*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur weil Leute wie du es so darstellen.


 
Entschuldigung, aber was soll das denn heißen? Wenn die Firma gekündigte Mitgliedschaften (wie in den anderen Fällen) weiter laufen lässt, ist es doch wohl das gute Recht, dies so darzustellen. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! :wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Ob man hier bereits von einer "verschleierten Preisangabe" sprechen darf, ist als fraglich zu bezeichnen. Immerhin ist eine Preisangabe auffindbar. Allerdings ist das Angebot "X-Check Basic" irreführend als "kostenlos" dargestellt, obwohl eben doch eine "einmalige Anmeldegebühr" anfällt. 
Hier müsste also bei "X-Check Basic" korrekterweise eigentlich stehen:
"Einmalig € 29,50" anstatt "kostenlos".

Ob dies ausreicht, um eine Unwirksamkeit des Vertrags zu begründen, ist eine Streitfrage.

Bei Fernabsatzverträgen im Internet gilt grundsätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. Das Widerrufsrecht kann dann erlöschen, wenn der Benutzer auf eigenen Wunsch die Leistung sofort in Anspruch nimmt, und wenn er darüber vor Vertragsschluß in Schriftform belehrt wurde (Belehrung auf Webseite reicht nicht, Widerrufsbelehrung muss in Textform zugehen, z.B. als e-Mail, Fax oder Brief).


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Danke Antiscammer, das ist sehr nett von dir!

Da ich keine Belehrung oder sonstiges vorher erhalten habe, werde ich also den kommenden Mahnbescheid anfechten. Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Bitte nicht vergessen, die Grundsatzinfos zu lesen, die hier ganz oben auf der Seite verlinkt sind.

Im Zweifelsfall einen Anwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale zur rechtlichen Bewertung des Angebots befragen.

Was tun bei einem *gerichtlichen* Mahnbescheid (ist aber gar nicht sicher, ob der kommt)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bitte nicht mit der einfachen Mahnung von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten verwechseln.

Was man über Inkassobüros und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Danke für die vielen Infos, ich werde das alles nochmal verinnerlichen!

Ich weiß das wirklich zu schätzen, es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass man sich hier hinsetzt und der Probleme anderer annimmt.

User wie du geben solchen Foren einen Sinn und sichern deren Bestand, ein herzliches Danke von mir. :-D


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei Fernabsatzverträgen im Internet gilt grundsätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. Das Widerrufsrecht kann dann erlöschen, wenn der Benutzer auf eigenen Wunsch die Leistung sofort in Anspruch nimmt, und wenn er darüber vor Vertragsschluß in Schriftform belehrt wurde (Belehrung auf Webseite reicht nicht, Widerrufsbelehrung muss in Textform zugehen, z.B. als e-Mail, Fax oder Brief).


 

Ist das folgender Paragraph: § 312c BGB Unterrichtung des Verbrauchers bei Fernabsatzverträgen?

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Firma mir vorher ausdrücklich hätte mitteilen müssen, dass mein Rücktrittsrecht erlischt, wenn ich (wie in meinem Falle) den Account "aktiviere"? Denn das war nur in den AGBs ersichtlich und ein Rücktritt kam für mich nicht in Frage, da ich nichts von der versteckten Anmeldegebühr wusste. (Muss diese ebenfalls nicht auch in AGB genannt werden und nicht nur "*8.1 Die x-check-BASIC-Mitgliedschaft ist kostenlos. Soweit sich der Nutzer für einen höheren Zugangslevel entscheidet (CLASSIC, GOLD oder PREMIUM-Mitgliedschaft), ist die vereinbarte Mitgliedsgebühr zu entrichten,*"?)


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Es geht um § 312c BGB und um § 312d BGB .

In den AGB ist unter Punkt 4 "Widerruf" eine Art Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten, wo man aber mit Fug und Recht bezweifeln darf, ob sie wirksam ist.
Die Belehrung ist nicht separat bzw. nicht hervorgehoben, sondern lediglich als "Klausel" in den AGB integriert.
Sie unterscheidet sich in der Form sehr deutlich von der empfohlenen Muster-Widerrufsbelehrung des BMJ.

Auch der folgende Passus ist m.A.n. unwirksam:


> Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB erlischt dieses Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig, wenn coolspot GmbH mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt oder der Nutzer diese selbst veranlasst. Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Nutzer sich vor Ablauf der zweiwöchigen Widerrufsfrist mit seiner Personal ID-PIN auf einer dem x-check-System angeschlossenen Webseite freischaltet.



Gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung wird durch eine bloße "Freischaltung" noch kein Dienstleistungsangebot wahrgenommen.
Außerdem müsste diese Information in der Bestätigungs-email als separate Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten sein, so dass sie dem Empfänger vor Vertragsschluß zukommt.


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Puh, das ist eine wahre Erleichterung!

Wie soll ich denn nun vorgehen? Nach meinem Widerruf erhielt ich eine E-Mail, dass ich nun 39,50 Euro "gemäß AGB" zu zahlen habe. Soll ich mit der Firma in Kontakt treten oder auf die Mahnung und den nachfolgenden Mahnbescheid antworten?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

E-Mails und Telefonate machen in solchen Fällen regelmäßig keinen Sinn, weil man im Streitfall niemals deren Zugang beim Empfänger beweisen kann, und weil oft tatsächlich auch der Zugang bestritten wird.

Ich würde Dir in diesem Fall einen Besuch bei der Verbraucherberatung anraten. Persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ("Soll ich was schreiben, und wenn ja, was?") dürfen wir hier nicht leisten. =>Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Okay, nur nehmen die Verbraucherberatungen leider auch Geld. Ich fühle mich mit deinen Informationen jedoch bestens informiert 

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich.


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es geht um § 312c BGB und um § 312d BGB .
> 
> In den AGB ist unter Punkt 4 "Widerruf" eine Art Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten, wo man aber mit Fug und Recht bezweifeln darf, ob sie wirksam ist.
> Die Belehrung ist nicht separat bzw. nicht hervorgehoben, sondern lediglich als "Klausel" in den AGB integriert.
> ...


 

Mir ist da noch was aufgefallen. In den anderen AGB ist eine Hervorhebung durch Fettschrift vorhanden, sowie von einer Belehrung die Rede: 

"3.2 Soweit der Nutzer ein Verbraucher ist, kann er den Vertrag binnen zwei Wochen ohne Angaben von Gründen per Email an [email protected] sonst per Brief an coolspot AG, Am Albertussee 1, 40549 Düsseldorf widerrufen. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung, bei Waren nicht vor Eingang der Ware. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. *Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt gem. §312d Abs. 3 BGB vorzeitig, wenn coolspot mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt oder der Nutzer diese selbst veranlasst.* Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Nutzer vor Ablauf der zweiwöchigen Widerrufsfrist sich in sein Account einloggt."

Gibt es einen Eintrag im BGB dafür, dass es keine Dienstleitung ist, wenn ich den Account aktiviere, selbst wenn der Anbieter in den AGB das so festlegt?


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Das hier habe ich auch noch gefunden: 

"Diese Frist beginnt, sobald der Unternehmer seine oben genannten Informationspflichten in Textform erfüllt hat. Die Textform i.S.d. § 126b BGB ist zwar im Internet bereits dann gewahrt, wenn der Unternehmer die Belehrung zum Herunterladen und Ausdrucken bereitstellt. Prozessual besteht hierbei jedoch das Problem, dass der Unternehmer Zugang und Vollständigkeit der Belehrung beweisen müsste. "


----------



## Eiki36 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

(seine alten Beiträge kann man hier nicht editieren, oder?)

Ich habe jetzt bei Wikipedia noch das hier gefunden, was dann als Begründung nehmen werde:


Nach § 355 BGB ist ein Unternehmer verpflichtet, den Verbraucher mittels einer Widerrufsbelehrung über dieses Recht und die Folgen der Ausübung aufzuklären. Erst mit dem Zugang (z.B. per E-Mail, Fax oder Post) einer ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung setzt der Unternehmer die Widerrufsfrist in Gang. Kommt der Unternehmer dieser Pflicht nicht oder nicht vollständig nach, kann sich der Verbraucher von dem geschlossenen Vertrag jederzeit ohne Begründung wieder lösen.
Eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung muss bestimmten formalen Anforderungen genügen. Dazu gehört der Zugang in Textform (z.B. per E-Mail, Fax oder Post), weshalb eine bloße Darstellung auf der Webseite nicht ausreicht. Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss klar und verständlich formuliert sein, so dass aus ihr hervorgeht,

dass ein Widerrufsrecht besteht und wie es auszuüben ist;
an welche ladungsfähige Anschrift der Widerruf zu richten ist;
wann die Frist zu laufen beginnt;
und welche Rechtsfolgen damit verbunden sind.


----------



## KleeneHexe (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

Hallo Zusammen

ist ja sehr interessant...habe seit heute nämlich sogar einen schufa eintrag (krass wie weit die gehen) von universum inkasso obwohl ich vorher nie post von denen erhalten habe. Habe direkt mal da angerufen und herausgefunden das es sich dabei um coolspot also x-check handeln soll so wie bei den meisten hier! Habe auch sofort widerspruch eingelegt und bin jetzt mal auf die Reaktion gespannt. Fakt ist auch nach sorgfältiger überprüfung meiner unterlagen: ich habe mich nie bei x-check angemeldet geschweige denn hatte ich jemals was mit coolspot zu tun. Aber es tut gut zu wissen das ich nicht die einzige bin und noch viel besser ist das ich jetzt jede menge infos habe  werde euch mal auf den laufenden halten.

lg


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Coolspot und Universum Inkasso*

In solchen Fällen freut sich ein Anwalt über einen Auftrag zu einer Schadenersatzklage wegen unzulässiger Kreditgefährdung.

Wenn es Zicken bei der Entfernung des Schufa-Eintrags gibt, dann kann der Anwalt mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung ggf. in ca. 5 Tagen dafür sorgen, dass der unzulässige Eintrag aber ganz fix rauskommt.

Eine Beschwerde beim aufsichtführenden Gericht, das für die Zulassung von Universum als Inkassobüro zuständig ist, wäre ebenfalls angebracht.


----------

